# Ouija Board prop



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I've seen a few vids where people have Ouija boards in which the planchette seems to be moving by itself. Is this done with a wiper motor and a magnet or by some other means? I was unable to find anything pertaining to this on the forum. I'm going to use this extended weekend to try and reproduce this prop, thanks in advance.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw one where they used a chain or belt with a magnet attached to it and made a "path" that didn't follow a wiper motor "path". I can't remember where it was but it was pretty nice and sort of complex with using idlers to alter the way the magnet moved.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I built this one last year.
100_0072.flv video by bradg896 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid109.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid109.photobucket.com/albums/n77/bradg896/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n77/bradg896/100_0072


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you Brad. Good job on it.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's a look at the inside of the case, it's really pretty simple. The motor is from a microwave turntable. An aluminum arm was attached and fitted with 2 magnets. I placed stops at the points that I wanted the arms travel to end, microwave motors reverse themselves when they encounter a stop, so it works in a nice back and forth motion. The planchette has a single magnet attached which causes it to spin chasing the fields on the 2 magnets attached to the motor arm. The Ouija board sits atop the pictured case with the motor arm sweeping back and forth just below the surface. Hope this helps.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a fantastic prop Brad. I remember when you showed it last year and I was just blow away.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

oh wow, that's a great pic Brad thanks. Much easier to understand. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey are brad and scare me related? I figured out the reciprocating arm thing from the video, but the magnets was a very nice touch, making then puck spin. Good one!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Where do you get a microwave turntable motor? My first guess would be a repair shop maybe.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"hey are brad and scare me related?"

HA! funny DC!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

DarkLore said:


> Where do you get a microwave turntable motor? My first guess would be a repair shop maybe.


I found mine on Ebay. I just looked under the heading "microwave motors" and looked for the rpm I wanted (6) and voltage (110vAC).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> hey are brad and scare me related? I figured out the reciprocating arm thing from the video, but the magnets was a very nice touch, making then puck spin. Good one!


I wish I was related to his talent, but we both just have great taste in avatars.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Brad Green said:


> I built this one last year.
> 100_0072.flv video by bradg896 - Photobucket


wow! brad great job on the ouija board,hey brad have you ever used it?


----------

